# NTs and Helen Fisher's 'Directors'



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

So i'm fascinated by Helen Fisher's personality test from her book Why Him Why Her, when she bases four personality types on four different types of biological hormone. I have high estrogen levels and so i'm the 'Negotiator' type, which also corresponds with a very NF type profile, she goes on to list three other types, one being the 'Director' type who have high testosterone levels. 

I'm curious as to how much NTs actually match up the Director profile, so you'll have to find a copy of this quiz on PerC, online or in the book to see if you as an NT do fit this profile. The reason I suspect this is that the other types she lists 'the Explorer' and 'the Builder' sound very much like the SPs and the SJs, or at least pretty good descriptions.

For those NTs that have taken Fisher's test, did you get the Director profile? Or did you get one of the other profiles? Also what are your hobbies and interests because some of the things she listed for the Negotiator types really rang true for me, like loving the city, having good social skills, and being quite philosophical and poetical in nature.

I'm also curious to talk with more NT females to see if you indeed fit with this profile Fisher gives because I wonder how so few females seem to be of this profile of hers, she lists Hillary Clinton as one of these 'Director' types, yet they seem to be rare, as do NT women. What are your thoughts on this for those who have read this book/know of this theory. Oh and she lists Bill Clinton as a Negotiator, just so you get the idea of the kind of dynamic she is going on with this theory.

Classic MBTI dating pairs NFs with NTs anyway so you can see my logic in this.

I seem to see a far more 'neutral' approach and manner to the world and people from NTs, where as 'Directors' seem to be more involved with the world and have a much more 'do it' approach, hence the directness and the label she gives them. Possibly a result of their testosterone levels, which prompts them to want to do sports or have an outlet for their active nature. 

So how much of MBTI and Fishers work do you think overlaps?


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Perhaps you could type up the "Director" profile for us to compare to?

Also, if the director type has a lot of testosterone then I doubt I, personally, would be able to compare myself to it as testosterone is what makes a male more aggressive and passionate and all of that (very well could be wrong on all of that).


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

L_Lawliet said:


> Perhaps you could type up the "Director" profile for us to compare to?
> 
> Also, if the director type has a lot of testosterone then I doubt I, personally, would be able to compare myself to it as testosterone is what makes a male more aggressive and passionate and all of that (very well could be wrong on all of that).


Good point L Lawliet. 

Here is Chemistry dot com, the dating site that commissioned her to do the test:
Chemistry a new online dating site from Match.com for singles

Here is some other description about the types:
Helen Fisher’s Personality Test

Here is what she says about Directors from the link above:

"I had also studied testosterone. Although testosterone is often associated with males, I knew that both men and women are capable of expressing particularly strong activity in this neural system. Moreover, those who inherit this chemistry tend to be direct, decisive, focused, analytical, logical, tough-minded, exacting, emotionally contained and good at strategic thinking. They get to the point. Many are bold and competitive. They excel at figuring out machines, mathematical formulas or other rule-based systems. Many are good at understanding the structure of music, too. I named these people Directors."

Here is a bit from the Oprah site:
Find Your Love Type - Oprah.com

"The Director
Specific activities in the testosterone system are what distinguishes this type. Again, although we think of the hormone as male, it is shared by both sexes, and there are many full-blooded women Directors. Whatever the gender, people of this type are competitive. They strive to be top dog and have many skills to get there. They are pragmatic, tough-minded, and most notably decisive, able to make up their minds rapidly, even when faced with difficult choices. Rational analysis, logical reasoning, and objectivity are their core strengths. They also pay attention to details and can focus their attention to the exclusion of everything around them—an ability that enables them to weed out extraneous data and progress on a straightforward path toward a specific goal: the solution. Many Directors are also ingenious, theoretical, and bold in their ideas. Moreover, they are willing to take unpopular, even dangerous paths, to get to the truth. So they persist and often win.

Directors are particularly skilled at understanding machines and other rule-based systems, from computers and math problems to the details of biology, world finance, or architecture. They excel at sports, and often have an acute ear for all kinds of music. Their interests can be narrow; but they pursue them deeply and thoroughly. And they can captivate those who share their hobbies.

Placating leaves the Director cold. He or she often chooses to do a good job rather than please others. In fact, Directors are the least socially skilled of the four types. When preoccupied with work or personal goals, they can appear aloof, distant, even cold, and are generally not interested in making social connections, with the exception of those that are useful or exciting to them.

As with the other types, the traits that make Directors so successful may become grating: For example, their confidence can veer into bragging, their exactitude turn uncompromising, and their forthrightness simply seem rude. And because they often see issues in black and white, they miss the nuances of social, business, and personal situations. But thanks to their dedication, loyalty, and interest in sharing ideas, Directors make close friends. And they can be fiercely protective of those they love.

Read more: http://www.oprah.com/omagazine/Find-Your-Love-Type/2#ixzz1rcQZ2SJI"

Here is Fisher's site with some videos and bits and pieces:
Videos - lectures, specials, television appearances - Helen Fisher

From TED:


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

I'll ponder on it later, at school right now and just kind of glancing over my subscribed threads section at the moment.


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah like I say the other three types she describes seem to describe SPs, SJs and NFs perfectly. Where as her description of the Director seems to be a bit more 'animated' then most NTs who seem to possess a very calm, Spock like exterior or is this a MBTI stereotype on my part?


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

@cardinalfire. I think its her writing style; as the description is a bit wordy.


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Dear Sigmund said:


> @cardinalfire. I think its her writing style; as the description is a bit wordy.


Oh so her descriptions cover a lot of ground and just happen to match the description of the other three MBTIs? I see, yeah I can understand that.


----------



## searcheagle (Sep 4, 2011)

cardinalfire said:


> Yeah like I say the other three types she describes seem to describe SPs, SJs and NFs perfectly. Where as her description of the Director seems to be a bit more 'animated' then most NTs who seem to possess a very calm, Spock like exterior or is this a MBTI stereotype on my part?


This profile does sound NTish, however I think the error she makes is too many specifics which really make it ring false. I.e. Say "Directors use a laser focus to attack a wide array of challenges they are interested in" instead of


> " They excel at sports, and often have an acute ear for all kinds of music.


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

searcheagle said:


> This profile does sound NTish, however I think the error she makes is too many specifics which really make it ring false. I.e. Say "Directors use a laser focus to attack a wide array of challenges they are interested in" instead of


Isn't it better to have things specific because if things are too general then it could apply to anyone. Even MBTI says INFPs tend to be good at writing, which is similar to saying Directors excel at sports. Right?


----------



## searcheagle (Sep 4, 2011)

cardinalfire said:


> Isn't it better to have things specific because if things are too general then it could apply to anyone. Even MBTI says INFPs tend to be good at writing, which is similar to saying Directors excel at sports. Right?


I agree that it is good to be specific but I think that profile goes a step too far. My quote was what I think she WANTED to say. Writing is a personality thing but sports is mainly a physical thing. Mentally, I get the strategy in sports but I'm not athletic enough to actually play.


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

searcheagle said:


> I agree that it is good to be specific but I think that profile goes a step too far. My quote was what I think she WANTED to say. Writing is a personality thing but sports is mainly a physical thing. Mentally, I get the strategy in sports but I'm not athletic enough to actually play.


I see. The reason she might have done that is to emphasise how the chemical/hormone testosterone affects the body and is a PHYSICAL thing, or it certainly seems to be a side effect of those who have a lot of testosterone that they ARE inclined to do a lot of sports, as if the body needs a physical outlet for all that stamina of theirs.


----------

